# Build your own kit - Recommendations



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My son is getting interested in muzzleloading. The other day, I got our the hawken rifle and pistol I built when I was a teenager. The rifle I built was a Thompson Center kit in 54 caliber. The kit was exceptional quality, and we could have fired the gun immidatly upon assemble. The pistol I built was a CVA kit and took hours and hours of knife and file work to get the pieces to fit together enough that it would fire.

Anyway, I was thinking of getting him a kit for Christmas. He is fair, but not good at woodworking - has had no shop classes in school. He is almost 15 years old, and pretty good with his hands. Anyway, I was looking at 
www.possibleshop.com and the kits they have there. Prices run from about $149 low to around $200, depending on the kit. I might get a rifle for him, that he can build and then hunt with next fall. Rifle prices range from $230 to $370. The kits they sell are by "Traditions."

Does anyone have any experience building one of their kits? Anyone do business with Possibleshop.com? Anyone have other suggestions as to where I might find a kit?

Any help is appreciated.

Gary


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have not personally dealt with the possibles shop, but friends of mine have and think they are a good company. As for the traditions kits, they are pretty good. Better than CVA as far as fit goes. And the quality in the parts is very good. 

A kit would help your son understand the various parts of the muzz as well as instill his personal quality into the finished product. As for saving any money....not. By the time he buys the blueing/browning for the barrel/locks and other metal parts. The sand papers, stains and finishing varnish or oil you won't save anything.

The fact that he would be shooting a rifle he built with his own talents is a big plus. And getting him involved this long out from the hunt would make it all the better.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. I'm not in it to just get him a rifle. It would be the process of learning how it worked, and taking pride in something he made himself, to the degree that you do with a kit. I tie my own flies and know full well, that things like that you do for the love and satisfaction, and not to save money. Heck, hunting and fishing, and everything around it falls in that category any more.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

take a look at the lyman kits,


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

This kit thing is a good idea, I might get one for the little brother now.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I have built 4 kits and helped my cousin build one. they have accounted for 6 deer 2 elk and a goat. Is the kid near to American Fork?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Good idea Gary. I think I'm going to do something like this for the 13 year old. BTW Gary not sure if you noticed but someone hacked your profile and added some gawd aweful avatar pic.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> BTW Gary not sure if you noticed but someone hacked your profile and added some gawd aweful avatar pic.


 You may be the victim of the same hacker! :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Gary not sure if you noticed but someone hacked your profile and added some gawd aweful avatar pic.
> ...


Lol...touche. I suppose it's a matter of perspective. I could bend over and take a picture of my full moon and it would look better than the white Y in the blue oval. But that's just me. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the kind thoughts gentlemen. I'll check to see if I've been hacked. ;-)


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

Your boy doesn't need a shop class when he has an interrested Dad.
i put together a T/C hawkin many many years ago. Spent many hours draw filing that barrel, and rubbing oil into that wood. slow days in the stand, i still like to look at that piece of wood, and find the flaws in the barrel filing. beats the heck out of holding a piece of plastic.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Lyman


----------

